# Hookah Smoker up for some tinkering and Cloud Chasing.



## FrakkenPrawn (9/7/16)

Hi all,

As mentioned in the "introduce yourselves' thread I'm quite a heavy Hookah smoker and lately I can definitely feel it's affecting my lung health. Thus I turn to Vaping as a hopefully healthier alternative. 

My only experience vaping so far has been using a few of my mates machines. With the one being a Pico with a Melo III installed on it. Unfortunately my mate was a heavy smoker and the nicotine killed me so I couldn't really get a feel for the Pico but I'm going to get some 0mg liquid and get him to give me a go again.

With that out of the way I'll say I'm not jumping into this completely blind and have taken the time to read through the forum beforehand. Below is what I've come across that seem to be recommended for Noobs like myself.

Pico + Melo III - As mentioned above, heard good things.

The Subox Mini - Highly recommended and I do enjoy the complete nature of the kit allowing a wide range of choices. My only real concern is the fact that I might be wanting MOAR far too quickly seeing as though it only goes to 50W?

Velocity Mini - Read about this in the RDA section. Appeals to my tinkering mind. Just maybe too much of a first leap for a newbie?

H-Priv kit - Not scared of the price or getting a battery charger. Just didn't read much more about it and when I want to start fiddling attaching a TFv8 later on could work? Must admit I'm drooling at the thought of all the bells and whistles.


Thoughts and any other suggestions?


----------



## shaunnadan (9/7/16)

Hey 

So if your looking at a cloud blowing kit for some 0mg juices you Have a wide variety of gear available. 

The Pico and subbox makes good starter kits especially for noobs who are looking at getting off the smokes. The restrictive airflow and power options help with the draw similar to smoking. You don't need any of that but need to keep in mind that your lungs are not yet ready for full blown clouds and you may need to ease into it. Coming from hookah you do have thst advantage though. 

Consider the highest vg juice possible. It makes all the difference !

If your looking at tinkering and building your own coils then consider getting a decent mod that will allow for higher power builds in the future . I trust any 2. Battery mod that can do 100w minimum . the TFV8 tank needs some serious power to really make it shine . 

The velocity mini is one of my favourite drippers! So much so that I bought 2X

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/7/16)

Hows it going bud @FrakkenPrawn . All mods work relatively the same most mods now a days have a menu with your wattage mode, diffrent tc modes etc... Etc....

So if you got the cash then go for something like the h-priv or rx200s.
The diffrence for a newbie into vaping comes into play when you choose a tank.

You wanna get something that takes commercial coils so you dont have any hastles on building coils when you start out cause it can be tricky on certain tanks.

For yourself good sir , since you looking for them clouds i would go for the tfv8.
Plenty plenty clouds for comercial coils.

(I am suggesting these items because you say money is not a issue and because you are a hookah smoker so this setup will suite what you use too.

This setup would not be suited for someone that wants to quite smoking cigarettes)

Shout if you need any other advice bud.
Vape on and welcome to the forum bud.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (10/7/16)

Good advice given by @shaunnadan and @Clouds4Days . You'll be better off with the H-priv kit. The H-priv kit does come with the Micro TFV4 tank which can put out some clouds or if money isn't a problem, get an RX200 with a TFV8 as suggested. The TFV8 can handle crazy high wattages on the stock coils and puts out some serious clouds. Note that with the RX200 although it supports USB charging you will need a charger as USB charging isn't recommended. 

The velocity RDA is one of the best RDA's, it's very easy to build on and wick and also gives good flavor and vapor. An RDA generally gives off more vapor than a tank but the TFV8 is close to it in terms of vapor production with certain coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/7/16)

I agree with the advice above. For your purposes and being a Hookah smoker, I think the Pico might not satisfy you in the longer term.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FrakkenPrawn (10/7/16)

shaunnadan said:


> The velocity mini is one of my favourite drippers! So much so that I bought 2X



Awesome, thanks for the advice!



Clouds4Days said:


> Shout if you need any other advice bud.
> Vape on and welcome to the forum bud.



It's going great my man and thanks for the advice! I'll keep that in mind as well 



daniel craig said:


> The velocity RDA is one of the best RDA's, it's very easy to build on and wick and also gives good flavor and vapor. An RDA generally gives off more vapor than a tank but the TFV8 is close to it in terms of vapor production with certain coils.



Between you and shaunnadan I feel I'm going to have to be spending money on a Velocity RDA as well! 



Andre said:


> I agree with the advice above. For your purposes and being a Hookah smoker, I think the Pico might not satisfy you in the longer term.



Yeah that's what I was worried about!

Thanks for all the advice chaps. I think I've come to a decision. I'll be getting the H-Priv kit to start with. I must say a large part of what made me choose it over the RX200s is the looks! The black and red is just drool worthy and something about that firing trigger tickles my fancy!

Later on I'll get myself a TFv8 to tinker with and then try out a Velocity to see what an RDA is all bout

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (10/7/16)

FrakkenPrawn said:


> Awesome, thanks for the advice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As the owner of an H-Priv I'll just say you won't be disappointed in the mod at all. I'm also looking at getting the TFv8 too. 

Please let us know your feedback on the kit and the TFv8 when you get one.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## therazia (10/7/16)

Fellow hookah smoker here as well. I'd definitely suggest that you get a larger kit. The Hpriv is perfect for your needs. I started small but within a month I got myself a better setup. Hookah smokers can easily handle the denser vapour. Since a lot of my buddies comfortably vape my kit. I'm using a rx200 with a crown and avocado 24. I'm also getting myself a Hpriv. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## FrakkenPrawn (12/7/16)

Greyz said:


> As the owner of an H-Priv I'll just say you won't be disappointed in the mod at all. I'm also looking at getting the TFv8 too.
> 
> Please let us know your feedback on the kit and the TFv8 when you get one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk





therazia said:


> Fellow hookah smoker here as well. I'd definitely suggest that you get a larger kit. The Hpriv is perfect for your needs. I started small but within a month I got myself a better setup. Hookah smokers can easily handle the denser vapour. Since a lot of my buddies comfortably vape my kit. I'm using a rx200 with a crown and avocado 24. I'm also getting myself a Hpriv.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Got my H-Priv kit yesterday and have been fiddling with it. All I can say is WOW! The thing pumps out clouds!. I think I put the tank together slightly wrong though as it leaks out the air holes if I place it on its side. 
I'm going to take it apart, clean it and see if I can fix that today.

The taste is fantastic, although I'm going to have to go buy some other flavours. I wasn't really sure what I was doing when I placed the order and all 3 of the flavours I picked up are Too frikken sweet!

Clouds wise. I've just been hitting the pre-installed 0.3ohm Micro Fused Clapton Core which is rated between 30-60W. I started out on 30W, immediately took it up to 35. Stayed there a little while and then steadily increased. I'm quite happily sitting on 45W for now, went higher but it was affecting the flavour so I came back down.

Keen to try the steel coil soon and see what Temp mode is all about 

I'll post some pics in the Vape mail thread later as well

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (12/7/16)

Congrats @FrakkenPrawn 
Lovely to hear when other members get their gear and enjoy it

What juices did you get if I may ask?


----------



## FrakkenPrawn (12/7/16)

Silver said:


> Congrats @FrakkenPrawn
> Lovely to hear when other members get their gear and enjoy it
> 
> What juices did you get if I may ask?


Well I may as well just post the pictures twice 

Here is my First lot of VapeMail Courtesy of Atomix vapes:



Out of those three flavours I like the Orion but it's too sweet and I can't do more than a tank at a time. 
The Voodoo Sub Zero is actually the best of the lot, I thought it was sweet at first and was confused but then after a few vapes realized it was the leftover Orion making it sweet! 
The Pangalactic Gargleblaster was a disappointment. Maybe I'm doing it wrong but the flavours just not there like the other two. 

I then found out that I have another Friendly Neighbourhood Vape store less than 5Km from where I live so I stopped by to pay a visit and thanks to the helpful chap at the counter picked up these three flavours. Can't speak for the other two but I'm currently smoking the Coffee Cake and it's wonderful! I suppose it helps that I'm a bit of a coffee addict!




Thanks for the Help VapeCartel!

P.S. : I did manage to fix the leak I had through the air holes I hadn't tightened the coil properly into the base!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Migs (13/7/16)

Not sure about the rest of the peeps here but I get so happy when I see a new vaper super amped about their new device.

Get a dripper next man, you wont regret it, building your own coils is part of the fun.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (13/7/16)

FrakkenPrawn said:


> Well I may as well just post the pictures twice
> 
> Here is my First lot of VapeMail Courtesy of Atomix vapes:
> View attachment 60570
> ...



Great stuff @FrakkenPrawn 
The juice hunt can be long and quite challenging. 
My advice is keep on trying and sampling new juices - helps to try out friends' juices too
All you need is a few winners for your palate and then you're sorted

Great juices you have bought. Let us know what the Deity Vapes one is like.
PS - Paulie's coffee cake is great.


----------



## Caramia (13/7/16)

Awesome gear! And you definitely cannot go wrong with Paulies


----------

